# How do you keep your Wineadors at the perfect temperature and humidity?



## ExhaleLife (Mar 19, 2013)

Many sine coolers/cellars have a maximum temperature of 18C / 64.4F. How do you get the temperature to 21C / 70F?

Many wine coolers/cellars don't even have humidity control. How do you keep them at 70% humidity?


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

ExhaleLife said:


> Many sine coolers/cellars have a maximum temperature of 18C / 64.4F. How do you get the temperature to 21C / 70F?
> 
> Many wine coolers/cellars don't even have humidity control. How do you keep them at 70% humidity?


Welcome to the forum, make sure to introduce your self in the new puffer fish forum. I couldn't help you with the temp part of it. For the humidity guys introduce their own humidifying media in to the wineadors. some use beads, some use kitty litter. Do a little bit of a search and you'll learn a lot. Also there will be more knowledgeable guys along to give you some advice.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I use a multi event external timer that can switch the unit on/off in 15 minute increments.


----------



## joca133 (Mar 18, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> I use a multi event external timer that can switch the unit on/off in 15 minute increments.


The timer is used for external fans or to turn on/off the fridge itself? I am wondering because some reported that the vinotemps loose setting tpwhen switched off. I dont own any yet, but buying a wine cooler for that purpose this week.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

joca133 said:


> The timer is used for external fans or to turn on/off the fridge itself? I am wondering because some reported that the vinotemps loose setting tpwhen switched off. I dont own any yet, but buying a wine cooler for that purpose this week.


The timer turns the whole unit on/off but mine has no fans & is anologue controlled, not digital. RH is controlled by heartfelt beads BTW, forgot to add that. LOL


----------



## joca133 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice, do you have a picture? So far I only saw digital ones and I do worry about reliability with these. Is it compressor cooled? I just lost my Quality Importers Palermo humidor due to a major gap that developed as the top drawer wont shut in place anymore, so this week I started acquiring all knowledge I can about wineadors and will begin my own soon. I am inclined to buy a Vinotemp or Avanti 28 bottles, will go to a homedepot and target to check for one.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes I use a compressor wineador. If you have no need for the big cooling capacity of these then I would advise you to go thermo electric as they are easier to get set up though after some trials mine runs between 65 & 68 all day (and night) long. I do not have a current pic with this controller but they are pretty cheap, just a normal 24 hour analogue timer with pins you up or down to programme it. 

Good luck with whatever you choose, may it serve you flawlessly like mine does.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

I use kitty litter and I have a temperature controller from Johnson to help keep the temp right.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> Yes I use a compressor wineador. If you have no need for the big cooling capacity of these then I would advise you to go thermo electric as they are easier to get set up though after some trials mine runs between 65 & 68 all day (and night) long. I do not have a current pic with this controller but they are pretty cheap, just a normal 24 hour analogue timer with pins you up or down to programme it.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose, may it serve you flawlessly like mine does.


How long does it take for the humidity to recover when the compressor kicks on and back off? Are you using active humidification? Just wondering because I have 1 wineador 281E and another on the way.. I was thinking about getting two more and stacking them on each side of my sofa... Wondering if it would be better to just get a larger 100+ bottle units...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> How long does it take for the humidity to recover when the compressor kicks on and back off? Are you using active humidification? Just wondering because I have 1 wineador 281E and another on the way.. I was thinking about getting two more and stacking them on each side of my sofa... Wondering if it would be better to just get a larger 100+ bottle units...


The humidity barely moves 2 points at most & recovers within a couple of minutes of the unit switching off. I still have it set on the lowest (warmest) setting so even if it clicks on it does not tend to run often. This one is well set up though having been tinkered with over a fair period. Like I said earlier, they can be fickle in the beginning to get sorted.


----------



## Farringtonr (Feb 14, 2013)

What r your setting for the Johnson controller. I just to one and was wondering?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> The humidity barely moves 2 points at most & recovers within a couple of minutes of the unit switching off. I still have it set on the lowest (warmest) setting so even if it clicks on it does not tend to run often. This one is well set up though having been tinkered with over a fair period. Like I said earlier, they can be fickle in the beginning to get sorted.


What size wine cooler are you using? I am looking now at the 142 bottle unit... Will wait until my wineadors are at capacity, but gotta start planning...


----------



## Chrismd77 (Nov 21, 2012)

I use three pounds of Kitty Litter in the bottom and a few sleeves of it at the top and my unit stays a solid 64% RH.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Farringtonr said:


> What r your setting for the Johnson controller. I just to one and was wondering?


65 degrees


----------



## Farringtonr (Feb 14, 2013)

henjg124 said:


> 65 degrees


I understand 65 degrees but what about the differential and the all the other settings on the Johnson controller. I had mine running and the top drawer was at 71% humidity and I'm using heartfelt beads 65%


----------



## joca133 (Mar 18, 2013)

I believe heartfelt industries have a calculator so you can figure out how many pounds to use. I just bought an Avanti 28 bottles for $179 with shipping included, cant wait for it to get here! I plan to start with 2 pounds of kitty litter. Although I am not sure how the fridge operations will affect my rh, since its not Thermoelectric or compressor, but something they call superconductor. I have the tools (cigar oasis, plenty of distilled water and KL, so well see how it works.


----------



## beast1989 (Mar 5, 2013)

Does a wineador not keep a steady temp without having it powered at all, like the other humidor options? If not I'm assuming it's due to the glass.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Farringtonr said:


> I understand 65 degrees but what about the differential and the all the other settings on the Johnson controller. I had mine running and the top drawer was at 71% humidity and I'm using heartfelt beads 65%


I dont know what else to tell ya bubba. It's set at about 65-67 degrees and I'ts been running like a champ for several years now. The humidity drops some when the fridge cycles but it comes right back up.


----------



## beast1989 (Mar 5, 2013)

Farringtonr said:


> I understand 65 degrees but what about the differential and the all the other settings on the Johnson controller. I had mine running and the top drawer was at 71% humidity and I'm using heartfelt beads 65%


To parrot some of the experiences and remedies I have read from more experienced members, having media such as kitty litter at the top helps to absorb the extra humidity that can accumulate at the top of the unit.


----------

